# Gay Couple with dog advice appreciated



## 2guysUK (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi there

We're a gay couple looking to move out to Dubai in a few months along with our chihuahua (fulfilling a stereotype, I know!).

Whilst we're aware and respectful of the culture we'll be moving into we'd also appreciate opinions / advice on how best to live a 'normal' life in Dubai / the UAE as a couple / two men sharing a 2 bed place.

Obviously, we're only going to be 'out' to close friends and to anyone else we will just be flatmates. We're not ostentatious nor do we live a party lifestyle etc etc. We do however have our 'camper than christmas' chihuahua who is very much part of our lives. 

I can't stop worrying that being two adult men out walking a chihuahua might identify us as 'criminally' gay. Is this really unfounded? Moreover, will this sight cause offence to anyone? We know we will be arriving as guests and are willing to adapt our lifestyle accordingly- there are some things we can't change though- like the dog.

In general, I'm looking for my mind to be put at ease. We really enjoyed a recent stay with married friends in Dubai and have good job prospects to look forward to. The last thing we want to do is be truly 'unwelcome' anywhere or cause ourselves genuine issues or anyone else offence. 

Reassurance would be welcome!

Once again, we are completely aware that we're entering a country where being gay is illegal and we don't plan on 'being gay' anywhere but in the privacy of our home.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## issamtheknight (Feb 24, 2012)

I think the fact that you are gay is not of much concern but i haven't really seen dogs in dubai....and yes two fully grown men walking a dog will be resoundingly gay looking....so i don't know about the dog but you guys should be welcome otherwise.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There are lots of dogs here. Just use the word 'dog' in the search engine on the forum. I would say that you are not much more at risk than couples here who live together. Keep separate bedrooms, don't attract undue attention and it's your choice to have a pocketbook dog and no-one else's business. Years ago, we had a DJ here who was totally flamboyant and ended up getting sent home after he led a pink parade of drunken men out of a club down the service road of Sheikh Zayed Road wearing (allegedly) a pink tutu. He constantly drew attention to himself and he was a real character. His radio shows were hysterical and the talk of the town. He was always being suspended and this was the last straw for the authorities and his employer. From your post, I don't think you will be doing things like that. Keep two bedrooms furnished properly and you are just two guys with a small dog. There is quite a large gay community here and there are also certain bars and clubs that have nights or are known to be where to go, but it's all 'unofficial'.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

My next door neighbours are a pair of men. Ostensibly sharing an apartment but there's enough subtle signs that they're gay. They have been in Dubai for five or so years and seem happy enough.

As Bedou Girl said, be discreet and you'll be fine. They don't do witch hunts for gays.

As regarding dogs, there are cultural differences regarding dog ownership. In the more traditional areas of Dubai especially those favoured by working class South Asians and Arabs you will find very few pet dogs, but in the more upscale parts of Dubai (which is just about all the areas favoured by Western expats) there are plenty of pet dogs. A particularly dog friendly community is the Greens because of the parks and greenways suitable for taking dogs for walks.


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

assuming you'll both have to have jobs lined up and apply for working permits... i'm not sure how sponsoring a "friend" would work?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

murraybiscuit said:


> assuming you'll both have to have jobs lined up and apply for working permits... i'm not sure how sponsoring a "friend" would work?


Where did OP mention anything about one of them sponsoring the other?


----------



## murraybiscuit (Nov 15, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Where did OP mention anything about one of them sponsoring the other?


ah, i re-read it now and saw the part about them both having potential jobs lined up.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Like most things here - if you aren't pushing it on people, no one will bother you. I.e. holding hands, public displays of affection, late night romps that wake the neighbors, rainbow flags on the balcony. Those...probably wouldn't be a good idea. You get the point.

As for dogs, there are quite a few here - especially in the marina area. In my neighborhood (jumeirah village circle - villas out in the sticks), I think 3 of my neighbors have dogs in my townhouse row of 20. Search the forum for "dog" and you'll find multiple threads about individuals bringing their pets here.

-md000/Mike


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Like most things here - if you aren't pushing it on people, no one will bother you. I.e. holding hands, public displays of affection, late night romps that wake the neighbors, rainbow flags on the balcony. Those...probably wouldn't be a good idea. You get the point.

As for dogs, there are quite a few here - especially in the marina area. In my neighborhood (jumeirah village circle - villas out in the sticks), I think 3 of my neighbors have dogs in my townhouse row of 20. Search the forum for "dog" and you'll find multiple threads about individuals bringing their pets here.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

2guysUK said:


> Hi there
> 
> We're a gay couple looking to move out to Dubai in a few months along with our chihuahua (fulfilling a stereotype, I know!).
> 
> ...


Hi you being gay and having a dog is no concern at all  Walking your dog alone or together should not be problem either ....Your fears are totally unfounded As long as you are being respectful of people and not doing things to offend anyone  

Hi to your chihuahua from my 2 year old westy (we named her ellie)

Good luck with your new job ! and moving here !


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

issamtheknight said:


> I think the fact that you are gay is not of much concern but i haven't really seen dogs in dubai....and yes two fully grown men walking a dog will be resoundingly gay looking....so i don't know about the dog but you guys should be welcome otherwise.


Hi 
There are lots of Dogs In Dubai In greens /Silicon oasis/Motor city .

I have also seen (on many occasion) Two guys walking a dog (they dont look gay to me ) Just looked like two people walking a dog and chit chatting.


----------



## 2guysUK (Feb 23, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Hi All

Thanks so much for all these useful and kind responses. We feel really confident about coming over now. 

Sincerely appreciated.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I think you guys are quite lucky in a strange way! Much easier for you two to live together and get away with it than a straight unmarried couple. I also have many gay friends in Dubai and like others said, keep in on the down low and you'll be fine. Enjoy Dubai!


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

i can only second/third/fourth/zillionth everyone else's comments about having absolutely nothing to fear, and worrying about nothing.

dubai is a wonderful wonderful wonderful place, and you and your "roommate" and your doggie are welcome!

  

beenie


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Safe journey lads and pooch! you have nothing to fear so come, live life and have some fun!


----------



## Mox93 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey dude.

OK,first of all. Welcome to Dubai.

Now,i am born and brought up in Dubai. 

My advice is this.

Dress normal. Dont wear stuffs that make other's hint your gay.
Keep both rooms furnished. Dont make the house look Gay either. You get the point.

Dubai is different from where you come from. Men travelling together, even sleeping together on the same bed (Brothers or Friends) is considered normal. Not a big issue. 

All you got to is,be normal. Dress normal. Look normal. Act normal. You wouldnt have to fear anything then. It's not like they got CID's out there fishing for gay dudes.

And as for the dog,it would sort of kinda hint others either your gay or your gay. Because you never really find straight grown a** men walking a chihuahua.

But then,this is Dubai. You can see arabs with Tigers and Lions on the backseat of their vehicle. So that should be fine. Just make sure your building allows dogs. 

Most places in Dubai allows dogs. Especially Marina, Greens , Emirates Hills and such. 


Lastly,always keep in mind this is a different country with different rules. 

Enjoy this amazing place.


----------



## josephs (Dec 17, 2011)

hey guys

We are a gay couple that maybe moving to Dubai from Canada would love to connect and hear how your move has gone and what the experience has being like. please email us [email protected]!!


----------

